
Can (and Should) OpenTable Be Disrupted? - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/16/can-and-should-opentable-be-disrupted/
======
sammcd
I actually thought the thesis was pretty interesting, it seems to be:

"Unlike most large Web companies that built their businesses on cutting costs
out of an industry and eliminating middlemen, OpenTable has managed to do the
exact opposite. It has created a new middleman."

